# William Bridge on Romans 13 and parliament



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 17, 2020)

If it be said, that God hath forbidden such a forcible resistance by Rom. 13. 1, 2, 3. or the like Scriptures, then it must be affirmed that the Parliament are not the higher powers, which Dr _Ferne_ granteth: for if the Parliament come within the compass of those words _(higher Powers)_ then that Scripture Rom. 13. doth not reach them, but rather requires others to be obedient to them; yea, if by the higher powers is understood only the King, then the two Houses may not make any forcible resistance against any petty Constable that comes in the K[ing’s] authority to do violence to the two Houses. ...

For more, see William Bridge on Romans 13 and parliament.


----------

